
Building a low cost wifi camera - yitchelle
http://johan.kanflo.com/building-a-low-cost-wifi-camera/
======
ausjke
$24 Euro for a camera module at 2MP is not cheap. The esp8266 wifi-module is
cheap, but many ip camera are using usb-wifi(cost less than $2 dollars). You
may want to check IP cameras based on hisilicon 3518E that is the cheapest
running linux you can find

